# تجمد الماء الساخن اسرع من الماء البارد



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (28 مايو 2016)

تجمد الماء الساخن اسرع من الماء البارد 

. 
سؤال احتار فيه العلماء.. لماذا الماء الساخن اسرع من الماء البارد في النجمد.. 
. 
. 
لوحظ سلوك المياه المتجمدة من قبل كبار المفكرين على مر التاريخ ,. 
. 

بما في ذلك أرسطو و ديكارت وحاول العلماء شرح سبب تصرف الماء بهذه الطريقة الغريبة منذ عهد أرسطو في العصور اليونانية القديمة . وأخيراً كشفت الأبحاث التي أجرتها جامعة نانيانج التكنولوجية في سنغافورة عن الروابط التي تمسك جزئيات المياه معاً والتي تحدث هذا الأثر. وسمي تأثير مبيمبا mpemba باسم الطالب التنزاني إراستو مبيمبا الذي كان طالباً في صف طبخ عام 1960 ووجد أن خليط الأيس كريم الحار يتجمد أسرع من خليط الأيس كريم الباردة.. 
. 
. 
حاول العلماء شرح تأثير مبيمبا سابقا وشملت النظرية أن الحاويات الدافئة
جعلت الاتصال الحراري أفضل مع الثلاجة لنقل الحرارة بشكل أسرع ولهذا فإن المياه الدافئة تتبخر بسرعه أكبر , 
. 
وهذا يبرد الماء مما يسمح لها بالتجمد بشكل أسرع ... 
. 
. 

يتكون جزئ الماء من ذرة أكسجين كبيرة مرتبطة مع ذرتين هيدروجين بروابط تشاركية ( الرابطة الكيميائية التي تتضمن تبادل اثنين من أزواج الإلكترونات بين الذرات ).. 
. 
. 

عندما تنزاح ذرة هيدروجين من جزيئة ماء إلى القرب من ذرة أكسجين في جزيئة ماء آخرى فانها ترتبط معها برابطة هيدروجينية
وهذه الرابطة الهيدروجينية هي المسؤولة عن التصرف الغريب للماء والذي جذب انتباه الباحثين
واشتبه الكيميائين لفترة طويلة أن الروابط الهيدروجينية هي التي تعطي الماء الخصائص الغريبة. 
. 
وتمكن نقطة غليانها من أن تصبح أعلى بكثير من غيرها من السوائل التي تتكون من جزيئات متمائله وذلك لأن الروابط الهيدورجينية تربطها سوية بشكل جيد .. 
. 
. 
حقق العلماء في البحوث التي تناولت دور الروابط الهيدروجينة التي وجدت مؤخراً في جزيئات المياه مقيدة ضمن أنابيب صغيرة من السلاسل و ترتبط مع بعضها بالروابط الهيدروجينية .هذه 
السلاسل الصغيرة تمكن النبات من دفع الماء إلى الأعلى عبر الجذور ... 
. 

ولكن الآن يعتقد فريق الدكتور تشانج أن هذه الروابط تفسر تأثير mempba ,حيث أن الروابط الهيدروجينية تجعل جزيئات الماء المنفردة في اتصال وثيق , وهذا يؤدي الى التنافر الطبيعي بين الجزيئات ويؤدي الى روابط تشاركية بين الأكسجين و الروابط الهيدروجينية فضلا عن تخزين الطاقة . وبالتالي مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة السائل ,تتمدد الروابط الهيديروجينية و تصطف جزيئات الماء بعيدا عن بعضها.
بالتبريد تتقلص جزيئات الماء مرة أخرى وتتخلى عن طاقتها والتي يفسرها العلماء بأن المياه الدافئة تبرد أسرع من المياه الباردة و وهذا يفسر تأثير mpemba .
ومع ذلك فقد لاحظ علماء الفيزياء عدم امكانية استخدام التفسير للتنبؤ بخصائص جديدة للماء والتي قد تنشأ على سبيل المثال من تقصير الروابط التساهمية لذلك فهذه خطوة واحده للانتقال قبل أن يتم حل اللغز بشكل مرض .
.وهناك رأي يقول إن عملية تسخين الماء يؤثر على كمية الأملاح المعدنية وبالتالي تنعدم تأثير هذه الأملاح على عملية التجمد وهذا ما يسرع من تجمد المياه...


----------



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2016)

معلومات قيمة ، بارك الله فيك​


----------

